

NGINX is pronounced “engine x” - ryno2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nginx

======
luck87
Thanks, it is extremely difficult make the spelling of nginx. Maybe the author
was a fun of jargon Dictionary:
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/construction.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/construction.html)

------
hoodoof
I like it when people say N-GINGKS.

------
logicrime
We know.

~~~
ryno2019
Happy for you logicrime.

~~~
logicrime
Thanks, means a lot.

------
coldtea
Wasn't it obvious?

~~~
ryno2019
Haha, probably. But I've been calling it "N.G.I.N.X." for waaaay too long. :P

------
DonaldJTrump
Everyone knew this.

